# ACS Skill assessment



## DD (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi all,

Anyone here from Charles Sturt University?

One of my friends has completed her Masters in Information Technology specialized in IT Management/ System Analyst. She worked for one year as a Business Analyst in a company. Will she be able to get her skill assessment as a Business Analyst or she should go for System Analyst?

Thanks


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

As far as I know, you need to analyse the Master subjects. If 20% (just a example number) subjects are highly related to Business Analyst, you'd get a positive assessment.


----------



## DD (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi,
Thanks for your reply.
But how do I check whether I have done those subjects? Are there any list of subjects available?

Thanks


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

Dina Perera said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your reply.
> But how do I check whether I have done those subjects? Are there any list of subjects available?
> 
> Thanks


I remember there's a doc from ACS lists all the required topics/skills of each occupation.


----------



## Nehasingh (Mar 13, 2018)

*ACS Assessment: Payment Evidence Query For Onsite*

Hi, for ACS assessment - in case you worked at onsite for sometime, is it fine to provide bank statement and salary slip of only India, for the basic salary you receive? Or we need to provide abroad bank statement and salary slip too?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nehasingh said:


> Hi, for ACS assessment - in case you worked at onsite for sometime, is it fine to provide bank statement and salary slip of only India, for the basic salary you receive? Or we need to provide abroad bank statement and salary slip too?


Abroad bank statement, tax statement and payslip would also be required

Cheers


----------



## Nehasingh (Mar 13, 2018)

*ACS Reassessment: Old documents attached*

Thanks NB!

Also in ACS - renew application, I can see my old documents attached and thr is no option to delete it. So, what should I do in this case? Shall I opt for renew or new application? Please guide.


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

Nehasingh said:


> Thanks NB!
> 
> Also in ACS - renew application, I can see my old documents attached and thr is no option to delete it. So, what should I do in this case? Shall I opt for renew or new application? Please guide.


There's no renew. Always lodge a new application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nehasingh said:


> Thanks NB!
> 
> Also in ACS - renew application, I can see my old documents attached and thr is no option to delete it. So, what should I do in this case? Shall I opt for renew or new application? Please guide.


Submit a new application 
But make sure that you give your old assessment details, when the system asks you

Cheers


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi,
I am in process of submitting my skills assessment to ACS. I have two queries:
1. For each employment, we need to upload a single PDF of reference letter, payslip & Form16.
I have worked in 4 companies. All Form16 have digital signatures and *few *are password protected. If I remove password using online tools, the digital signature goes away. If I verify digital signature (for non password ones) and merge them using online tool, After merging some red cross comes at places of digital signatures. And these form 16 mention that it has been digitally signed. 
*My question is if I upload my Form16 without digital signatures, will there be any issue? *

2. As of now, I have 10 yrs of experience as Analyst Programmer, but I took few months of break after my marriage and I have started looking for jobs. I am applying as primary applicant. I have some offer coming from online institute for teaching coding to students till I get my mainstream job. I cannot submit this in ACS right now since offer letter is still in process. Niether its relevant to Analyst programmer. But whenever I submit EOI, if I am still doing online tutor role, will this be considered negatively for state governments to send me invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ruth_G said:


> Hi,
> I am in process of submitting my skills assessment to ACS. I have two queries:
> 1. For each employment, we need to upload a single PDF of reference letter, payslip & Form16.
> I have worked in 4 companies. All Form16 have digital signatures and *few *are password protected. If I remove password using online tools, the digital signature goes away. If I verify digital signature (for non password ones) and merge them using online tool, After merging some red cross comes at places of digital signatures. And these form 16 mention that it has been digitally signed.
> ...


1. Don’t use tools to remove passwords 
Just do it using google chrome
That should do the trick

2. No one can predict what the states look for when sponsoring 
You have to apply and wait

Cheers


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. Don’t use tools to remove passwords
> Just do it using google chrome
> That should do the trick
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply NB!
Using google chrome for unlocking is new to me, thanks, it works!
But still the digital signature stays unverified.
For merging, anyways I will have to use online websites, where digital signatures go away. 
Any idea, if not having digital signature will be a problem?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Ruth_G said:


> Thanks for the reply NB!
> Using google chrome for unlocking is new to me, thanks, it works!
> But still the digital signature stays unverified.
> For merging, anyways I will have to use online websites, where digital signatures go away.
> Any idea, if not having digital signature will be a problem?


No issues with having unverified digital signatures.


----------



## Varun_arora001 (May 1, 2018)

1.Separate pdf for allQualifications like 10th,12th and Bachelor’s?
2. Any particular format for resume for ACS
Please suggest


----------



## vinuodh (Nov 24, 2015)

Guys,
One more info- Note the payment evidence must have "This must cover the beginning and end for each year of employment being claimed in the application".


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Varun_arora001 said:


> 1.Separate pdf for allQualifications like 10th,12th and Bachelor’s?
> 2. Any particular format for resume for ACS
> Please suggest


Yes, have the pdf's separated for all qualifications. For your bachelors, you would need to include individual marks card as well and marks card can be clubbed

There is no definite format, so have your own unique format, but do include all details.


----------



## Varun_arora001 (May 1, 2018)

If any pdf size is more than 3MB. Please suggest how to reduce pdf size. Can we compress the documents?


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

Varun_arora001 said:


> If any pdf size is more than 3MB. Please suggest how to reduce pdf size. Can we compress the documents?


Use online pdf compressing tools.


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Thank you for the reply.
Also, if I have 10 yrs work experience, and then few months of career break(due to marriage) till today, do I have to mention it somewhere in ACS along with reasons? 




fugitive_4u said:


> No issues with having unverified digital signatures.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ruth_G said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> Also, if I have 10 yrs work experience, and then few months of career break(due to marriage) till today, do I have to mention it somewhere in ACS along with reasons?


You don’t have to give reason as such
You have to break the employment in 2 parts
One till the break and the second from the date you rejoined 

Cheers


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

NB said:


> You don’t have to give reason as such
> You have to break the employment in 2 parts
> One till the break and the second from the date you rejoined
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for the reply!
But the situation is I have continuous IT work experience from 2009-2019. 
From Dec 2019, I took a break. 
So currently I am not employed in any company, so does this need any mention any where in ACS application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ruth_G said:


> Thank you for the reply!
> But the situation is I have continuous IT work experience from 2009-2019.
> From Dec 2019, I took a break.
> So currently I am not employed in any company, so does this need any mention any where in ACS application?


Nope
Your application should not show any current employment
That’s enough

Cheers


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

NB said:


> Nope
> Your application should not show any current employment
> That’s enough
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for the guidance!


----------



## Varun_arora001 (May 1, 2018)

Need help in ACS.I worked from 2008 to 2011 as network engineer. Then, 2011-14 work is not relevant. Then again from 2014 till date working as network engineer.. do I need to mention experience which is not relevant in ACS. Shall I mention that in CV. I just need positive outcome. Need at least 6 years experience as i’m Submitting ACS with RPL. Please suggest.


----------



## Varun_arora001 (May 1, 2018)

Also, I have payslips and Form16 of first company, and current company I have payslips and provided fund statement. Is that fine. Please suggest.


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi,

I have a question for payment evidences for ACS. Can someone please help. 
I am submitting payslips and Form16 for all years of employment. 
But for first two years of my employment (2009-10 and 2010-11), since the salary is below taxable salary limit, company has issued Salary Certificate only. (no Form 16)
So for those two years is payslip and salary certificate enough?
Also in bank statements, only first three letters of company name is there, not entire name (like INF for Infosys), hence I only have payslip & salary certificate for first two years.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Ruth_G said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question for payment evidences for ACS. Can someone please help.
> I am submitting payslips and Form16 for all years of employment.
> ...


Yes, for years where you have paid tax, include Payslips, Bank statements, Form-16 and IT Return.

For years where you dont have Form-16, include Salary Certificate, payslips and bank statements. You must've filed IT Return even if your pay was not taxable? Please include that as well.

Bank Statement description of Company name is not an issue.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Varun_arora001 said:


> Need help in ACS.I worked from 2008 to 2011 as network engineer. Then, 2011-14 work is not relevant. Then again from 2014 till date working as network engineer.. do I need to mention experience which is not relevant in ACS. Shall I mention that in CV. I just need positive outcome. Need at least 6 years experience as i’m Submitting ACS with RPL. Please suggest.


Yes, do mention your second company, but do not include any proof in terms of Roles and responsibilities. Do include the same in your resume as well. Your employment for that company will not be assessed.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Varun_arora001 said:


> Also, I have payslips and Form16 of first company, and current company I have payslips and provided fund statement. Is that fine. Please suggest.


Include bank statements and IT returns.


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Yes right I had filed IT Return for that time, I have those. 
Thanks a lot for the guidance.



fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, for years where you have paid tax, include Payslips, Bank statements, Form-16 and IT Return.
> 
> For years where you dont have Form-16, include Salary Certificate, payslips and bank statements. You must've filed IT Return even if your pay was not taxable? Please include that as well.
> 
> Bank Statement description of Company name is not an issue.


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi,
Need help in below query:
For my first company, I have had 4 designations (starting from trainee and further promotions), so do I need to make separate entries for each designation?
My reference letter only mentions one designation which is at time of leaving. 
In this case do I have to attach same reference letter in all 4 entries and split payslips, Form16, ITR as per mentioned period? 

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Ruth_G said:


> Hi,
> Need help in below query:
> For my first company, I have had 4 designations (starting from trainee and further promotions), so do I need to make separate entries for each designation?
> My reference letter only mentions one designation which is at time of leaving.
> ...


No, You need not make separate entries, but do include them all in your Roles and responsibilities letter and do include any additional roles which were performed only against a given designation. You can have this attached against one entry in ACS application.

You would ideally need to include at least some payslips and corresponding bank statements for every year of your work and include all tax statements anyways.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Ruth_G said:


> Yes right I had filed IT Return for that time, I have those.
> Thanks a lot for the guidance.


IT return shows very clearly that your payment was not taxable and makes it clear for the one who is assessing it.


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks for the reply.
But my reference letter for my first company does not have all designations mentioned in my tenure. Since they are strict about the format they provide letter in, I only have my last designation in the letter. Since company includes only 5 responsibilities, I included 5 points which were common across all my designations and which were relevant to the ANZSCO code I am applying for. 

I do have payslips for all years, bank statements & tax statements too.
I have promotion letters but not sure if that is a valid document for ACS. 
Just a question, they must be accessing the job duties as per the ANZSCO code I am applying for, will the different designations matter in their assessment? 



fugitive_4u said:


> No, You need not make separate entries, but do include them all in your Roles and responsibilities letter and do include any additional roles which were performed only against a given designation. You can have this attached against one entry in ACS application.
> 
> You would ideally need to include at least some payslips and corresponding bank statements for every year of your work and include all tax statements anyways.


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Yes, I agree. 
I thought official government tax records includes Form16 only.
Nice that you mentioned about ITR. Thanks!



fugitive_4u said:


> IT return shows very clearly that your payment was not taxable and makes it clear for the one who is assessing it.


----------



## Varun_arora001 (May 1, 2018)

Thanks for the response.. shall I update offer and relieving letter. I don’t have payslips n other proof for second company.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Ruth_G said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> But my reference letter for my first company does not have all designations mentioned in my tenure. Since they are strict about the format they provide letter in, I only have my last designation in the letter. Since company includes only 5 responsibilities, I included 5 points which were common across all my designations and which were relevant to the ANZSCO code I am applying for.


That is not a problem at all since your responsibilities are common across all designations.



Ruth_G said:


> I do have payslips for all years, bank statements & tax statements too.
> I have promotion letters but not sure if that is a valid document for ACS.
> Just a question, they must be accessing the job duties as per the ANZSCO code I am applying for, will the different designations matter in their assessment?


Yes, do include promotion letters as well. 
Correct, they assess based your roles and not your designation. Your documentation seems fine to me. Dont worry too much about multiple designations.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Varun_arora001 said:


> Thanks for the response.. shall I update offer and relieving letter. I don’t have payslips n other proof for second company.


Since you are not claiming any points for your second company, offer and relieving letter is enough. This company will be mentioned in your ACS outcome and marked as could not be assessed due to insufficient documentation


----------



## Varun_arora001 (May 1, 2018)

Thank you so much for your help. Application submitted


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks for the guidance!



fugitive_4u said:


> That is not a problem at all since your responsibilities are common across all designations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SanjayKrishnan (May 24, 2020)

Hi ,

Please help to clarify my scenario. I had positive ACS skills assessed on March 2019. Below was the snippet from my ACS letter.

The following employment after August 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

I have gained 5 more points in August 2020 (for having more than 8 years of exp) but there has been a role change in May 2020 and I continue to work in the same organisation and roles and responsibilities remain the same. 

My ACS is valid until March 2021. I am claiming points in my EOI for my new role as well. I have got reference letter from my organisation for the new role and in case of invite before March 2021, I can also submit the reference letter along with other reqd docs. 

Do I need to redo ACS for designation change alone?


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

SanjayKrishnan said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Please help to clarify my scenario. I had positive ACS skills assessed on March 2019. Below was the snippet from my ACS letter.
> 
> ...


Some people did it the past with no issues. But it is recommended to get a reassessment.


----------



## shankylux (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi All,

***EDIT OPEN** *
My ANZSCO code is 261111
I applied for ACS Assessment with all the docs on 30 May 2020
Due to COVID, I believe the assessment got delayed and I had no "action" on it from the ACS Case Officer until August 15
ACS asked some clarification (see below) on 15 Aug 2020 and gave me 7 calendar days to submit the required docs. I provided the docs on 18 Aug 2020 and waited again.
I got my outcome on 25 Aug 2020

_(All dates are Western European Timezone UTC+1)_

***EDIT CLOSE***

Recent experience with ACS and a positive outcome. Here is my list of documents which I submitted, plus the question asked by ACS case officer, and what did I uploaded in response.

*This is the list of documents I submitted:*

*Attachment 1.*
Submitted university degree + all transcripts (4 transcripts for 4 years of my bachelor university course)

*Employment 1 Letter* (India) from my first employer + all payslips

*Employment 2 Letter *(India) from my second employer + all payslips

*Employment 3 Letter* (this is Aussie experience) from my third employer + all payslips

*Employment 4 *Letter (this is my current experience in an European country) from my fourth employer + all payslips

I *did not attach* any form 16 for any of my employments in India.

I *did not attach* any Income Tax return for any of my past years for India.

I *did not attach* any Income Tax return for my experience in Australia. 

I *did not attach* any Income Tax return for my current European country experience since 2017.

I *did not attach* my CV.

Case officer only raised one question about a secondary form of payment evidence.

Therefore, for each of my employments shown above, I just shared the *bank statement showing first salary credit + last salary credit for each employer*. I did not share full bank account statements (which tend to be too long and increase the size of PDF plus can be frustrating for the case officer)

After I provided the documents to the case officer, *I received a positive outcome and since my degree is IT major*, ACS deducted 2 years out of my experience.

Tip: In my bank statement, I highlighted the rows in the pdf in yellow showing the exact row of salary credit with a red outline. I think it was an overkill but I just wanted to make sure the case officer had a "good and straightforward" experience while going through my documents.

*Last bit*: what worked for me might not work for you. It also depends on the case officer. Maybe I got lucky. I just wanted to say don't overburden yourself and the case officer with tons of documentation. Just provide exactly what is written on the ACS guidelines. Highlight wherever you can. And filenames should be easy to comprehend. For example, my filenames were:

Education_1_Degree_All_Transcripts_Combined.pdf
Employment_1_Proof.pdf
Employment_1_Salary_Evidence.pdf Employment_2_Proof.pdf
Employment_2_Salary_Evidence.pdf Employment_3_Proof.pdf
Employment_3_Salary_Evidence.pdf Employment_4_Proof.pdf
Employment_4_Salary_Evidence.pdf

Hope this helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SanjayKrishnan said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Please help to clarify my scenario. I had positive ACS skills assessed on March 2019. Below was the snippet from my ACS letter.
> 
> ...


It depends on what matters more for you and how conservative you are
$500 or your peace of mind

Cheers


----------



## SanjayKrishnan (May 24, 2020)

NB said:


> It depends on what matters more for you and how conservative you are
> $500 or your peace of mind
> 
> Cheers



Thanks. I will go for a re-assessment. I have got a reference letter from my current company but it mentions only the current designation, date of joining, roles and responsibilities & hours worked. It does not mention all the designations which I covered during my tenure (Roles and Responsibilities are same since it was same org). 
My company has a format in providing reference letter and does not cover my earlier roles.

Even in my earlier ACS result letter the initial 2 roles (Programmer Analyst & Senior Developer) were not mentioned. Because I have not mentioned them in earlier SD and I was a Technical Lead while assessing.
Now can I add all the 4 designations now while re assessing now. ? or leave it as Technical Lead and Manager in ACS letter and mention all the designations in my EOI.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SanjayKrishnan said:


> Thanks. I will go for a re-assessment. I have got a reference letter from my current company but it mentions only the current designation, date of joining, roles and responsibilities & hours worked. It does not mention all the designations which I covered during my tenure (Roles and Responsibilities are same since it was same org).
> My company has a format in providing reference letter and does not cover my earlier roles.
> 
> Even in my earlier ACS result letter the initial 2 roles (Programmer Analyst & Senior Developer) were not mentioned. Because I have not mentioned them in earlier SD and I was a Technical Lead while assessing.
> Now can I add all the 4 designations now while re assessing now. ? or leave it as Technical Lead and Manager in ACS letter and mention all the designations in my EOI.


Give all the designation to ACS also as your payslips would be showing your various designation 

Cheers


----------



## Varun_arora001 (May 1, 2018)

Dear Experts, I have submitted RPL ACS application last week. Received email to upload one more document and uploaded the requested document. Just reviewing the Document again and realized that name Spelling in RPL report is not correct.. I still have access to upload documents shall I upload another RPL with correct spelling or shall I email to ACS for this. Please suggest..


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Varun_arora001 said:


> Dear Experts, I have submitted RPL ACS application last week. Received email to upload one more document and uploaded the requested document. Just reviewing the Document again and realized that name Spelling in RPL report is not correct.. I still have access to upload documents shall I upload another RPL with correct spelling or shall I email to ACS for this. Please suggest..


I would suggest you do both..


----------



## Varun_arora001 (May 1, 2018)

Done both. I hope it will not create any problem. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi,

I had a question regarding 'date completed' in qualification.
My final year exams were completed in May 2009, I do not remember the exact date. 
My degree certificate was given in Aug 2010. The degree certificate mentions the examination were completed in May 2009.
So is it ok if I give my qualification completed date as 01 Jun 2009 since I do not remember last date of examinations held in May 2009?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ruth_G said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a question regarding 'date completed' in qualification.
> My final year exams were completed in May 2009, I do not remember the exact date.
> ...


That’s safe

Cheers


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks for the reply NB!



NB said:


> That’s safe
> 
> Cheers


----------



## cinnamon23 (Aug 10, 2020)

shankylux said:


> Hi All,
> 
> ***EDIT OPEN** *
> My ANZSCO code is 261111
> ...


I am not able to download files here in forum. Can anyone let me know how?

Or maybe if you dont mind shanklux could you share link on where your docs can be downloaded?

It will be a great help to me as I am currently looking for reference guides on the content of employer reference file.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cinnamon23 said:


> I am not able to download files here in forum. Can anyone let me know how?
> 
> Or maybe if you dont mind shanklux could you share link on where your docs can be downloaded?
> 
> ...


He has not uploaded any files
He has just given the names of the files to help you with the naming process 
No member will probably share his actual RnR with you
Moreover you have to give your own RnR, not someone else’s 
Copying someone else will land you in serious trouble down the road

Cheers


----------



## manishkumar008 (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi All,
I wanted to know about the validity of skill assessment from ACS. I have heard from various sources skill assessment for software engineer (261313) is valid for 3 years for migration purpose. I have valid skill assessment from 8th Nov 2018 and also it is mentioned on my letter "The assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter".
Does DHA consider skill assessment letter till 3 years ?
Can some one confirm, should I renew my ACS or we can use till 3 years.
Any recent experience will be helpful for me.
Thanks,
Manish K.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manishkumar008 said:


> Hi All,
> I wanted to know about the validity of skill assessment from ACS. I have heard from various sources skill assessment for software engineer (261313) is valid for 3 years for migration purpose. I have valid skill assessment from 8th Nov 2018 and also it is mentioned on my letter "The assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter".
> Does DHA consider skill assessment letter till 3 years ?
> Can some one confirm, should I renew my ACS or we can use till 3 years.
> ...


ACS assessment is valid only for 2 years
PTEA score is valid for 3 years and that may have confused you

Cheers


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

NB said:


> ACS assessment is valid only for 2 years
> PTEA score is valid for 3 years and that may have confused you
> 
> Cheers


It did confuse me in my 2017! (And then again when I came to know that PTE is 2yrs for Uni purposes but for migration its 3yrs!)


----------



## DD (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi all,

I have received my ACS skill assessment today. It says my Australian experience "could not be assessed due to unverifiable experience". I have provided pay slips, bank statements and reference letter as evidences. Anyone has any idea about what that really means?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dina Perera said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received my ACS skill assessment today. It says my Australian experience "could not be assessed due to unverifiable experience". I have provided pay slips, bank statements and reference letter as evidences. Anyone has any idea about what that really means?
> 
> Thanks


You can email help ACS and ask for the reason
They are quite helpful nowadays 
Cheers


----------



## DD (Jan 15, 2017)

NB said:


> You can email help ACS and ask for the reason
> They are quite helpful nowadays
> Cheers


Thanks NB

I requested an explanation from them. In the meantime, just wanted to see what are the possible reasons for this sort of an outcome.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dina Perera said:


> Thanks NB
> 
> I requested an explanation from them. In the meantime, just wanted to see what are the possible reasons for this sort of an outcome.
> 
> Thanks


Obviously you have missed a critical evidence
Go through the ACS list of evidence required with a tooth comb
Your super and payg is missing or maybe your reference letter was defective and did not meet the ACS requirements
Cheers


----------



## DD (Jan 15, 2017)

NB said:


> Obviously you have missed a critical evidence
> Go through the ACS list of evidence required with a tooth comb
> Your super and payg is missing or maybe your reference letter was defective and did not meet the ACS requirements
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I have provided reference letter, pay slips and bank statements.
My assessment was positive as I have done PY in IT.
By the way, I have applied through an agent and she was quite sure that she submitted them all.
Is that because they were unable to contact the one who signed my reference letter?

Thanks


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Dina Perera said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have provided reference letter, pay slips and bank statements.
> My assessment was positive as I have done PY in IT.
> ...


Did you provide enough payment evidence? i.e. covering all the employment being assessed?


----------



## DD (Jan 15, 2017)

imjordanxd said:


> Did you provide enough payment evidence? i.e. covering all the employment being assessed?


As my agent told and as said in the ACS guidelines, we have submitted documents which cover beginning and end. Would that be the reason?
Thanks


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Dina Perera said:


> As my agent told and as said in the ACS guidelines, we have submitted documents which cover beginning and end. Would that be the reason?
> Thanks


Possibly. I provided a payslip, and bank statement, for every 6 months of employment in my ACS skills assessment. Did you submit any tax year summary letters? Perhaps the reference letter was too generic?


----------



## DD (Jan 15, 2017)

imjordanxd said:


> Possibly. I provided a payslip, and bank statement, for every 6 months of employment in my ACS skills assessment. Did you submit any tax year summary letters? Perhaps the reference letter was too generic?


No, I didn't submit any tax documents. I just submitted two evidences and I can provide tax, superannuation if that is the case. In this case, should I go for appeal for review?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dina Perera said:


> No, I didn't submit any tax documents. I just submitted two evidences and I can provide tax, superannuation if that is the case. In this case, should I go for appeal for review?
> 
> Thanks


I really don’t understand why applicants are so miserly when it comes to submitting evidence
I uploaded each and every payslip, payg, super, tax document in addition to the reference letter
Why does one stop at the bare minimum?
The more the merrier as long as it’s relevant
My intuition still says that your reference letter was wrong and you may need to work on that 
Anyways wait for the ACS reply and then decide
Cheers


----------



## DD (Jan 15, 2017)

NB said:


> I really don’t understand why applicants are so miserly when it comes to submitting evidence
> I uploaded each and every payslip, payg, super, tax document in addition to the reference letter
> Why does one stop at the bare minimum?
> The more the merrier as long as it’s relevant
> ...


Thanks NB

If so, would I be able to change my reference letter along with additional documents?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dina Perera said:


> Thanks NB
> 
> If so, would I be able to change my reference letter along with additional documents?
> 
> Thanks


If you apply for review, you can submit additional documents including the reference letter
Cheers


----------



## DD (Jan 15, 2017)

NB said:


> If you apply for review, you can submit additional documents including the reference letter
> Cheers


Thanks NB
I will wait for their reply.

Thanks


----------



## Quiksylver789 (Oct 14, 2020)

Is there any email-id to contact Department of Home Affairs for queries/clarifications?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Quiksylver789 said:


> Is there any email-id to contact Department of Homeland Australia for queries/clarifications?


You can try [email protected]
Don’t expect much help
Cheers


----------



## Quiksylver789 (Oct 14, 2020)

NB said:


> You can try [email protected]
> Don’t expect much help
> Cheers


Mails to that email-id are bouncing back as invalid email address . Is there any other email-id?


----------



## DD (Jan 15, 2017)

Dina Perera said:


> Thanks NB
> I will wait for their reply.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I got the following explanation from ACS.









I work for a small company with 15-20 employees and the website is not operational as we are working on an e-commerce website. My main duties would include analysis and reporting while acting as a reference point for issues regarding company specific ERP system.
A migration agent I consulted with this regard told me that I wont be able to get my experience assessed as it is a small company and IT occupations like BA would only possible in IT companies and large scale companies.
Anyone here faced with a similar situation? 
Your insights into this would be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Dina Perera said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the following explanation from ACS.
> View attachment 98896
> ...


The ACS response clearly states to verify this experience you need a formal clarification and more detailed reference letter from the employer. Without that, you won't be able to use that experience.


----------



## DD (Jan 15, 2017)

imjordanxd said:


> The ACS response clearly states to verify this experience you need a formal clarification and more detailed reference letter from the employer. Without that, you won't be able to use that experience.





Dina Perera said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the following explanation from ACS.
> View attachment 98896
> ...


Hi,
Anyone here faced with a similar situation like this?

Thanks


----------



## adsips91 (Mar 23, 2021)

Dina Perera said:


> Hi,
> Anyone here faced with a similar situation like this?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Dina, just a small doubt. It is mentioned in your reason for rejection is that your remuneration for business analyst is low. If you dont mind Can I please know how much they expect on hourly basis as threshold and how much you mentioned?


----------



## DD (Jan 15, 2017)

adsips91 said:


> Hi Dina, just a small doubt. It is mentioned in your reason for rejection is that your remuneration for business analyst is low. If you dont mind Can I please know how much they expect on hourly basis as threshold and how much you mentioned?


Hi,
My pay has been determined annually. I am not sure how much it should be on an hourly basis. I did a pay survey to justify my pay as an entry level BA.
Thanks


----------



## adsips91 (Mar 23, 2021)

Dina Perera said:


> Hi,
> My pay has been determined annually. I am not sure how much it should be on an hourly basis. I did a pay survey to justify my pay as an entry level BA.
> Thanks


Thank you so much. Can I please know whether you showed pay survey to justify your pay during your review of skill assesment ?


----------



## DD (Jan 15, 2017)

adsips91 said:


> Thank you so much. Can I please know whether you showed pay survey to justify your pay during your review of skill assesment ?


Hi,
Yes I did. I have basically addressed each and every point they raised against my initial application.
Thanks


----------



## adsips91 (Mar 23, 2021)

Dina Perera said:


> Hi,
> Yes I did. I have basically addressed each and every point they raised against my initial application.
> Thanks


Thank you so much for the information


----------

